# Let's be FRIENDS!!!! TELL US WHO YOU ARE!! :-D



## Philosophicles (Mar 11, 2011)

I don't have too many friends on here (just 1 for now to be exact) and I would like to get to know you all a little better. I'll toss down a few questions to help you let people know a little about yourself. I'll go first to break the ice 

Personality Type: ESTP

Favorite Movie: (I'm gonna cheat because I have 3) Shawshank Redemption, Count of Monte Cristo, and Remember the Titans

Favorite Song: "Sweet Child O'Mine" by Guns n' Roses

Favorite Sport: Football

Favorite Family Member: haha jk I love all of my family

Favorite Color: Orange (there's actually a funny story behind why it's orange)

Favorite Food: Chicken tenders and fries with ranch dipping sauce... yummy! :-D

Occupation: Military

Enjoy Occupation?: Yes I love what I do


...ok so these are just some of the questions I came up with. Please respond by answering them and if you have anymore questions you'd like to know about people post them!!! I hope to hear from yall soon!!


----------



## nottie (Mar 2, 2011)

Personality Type: ENFP

Favorite Movie: How To Train Your Dragon, (500) Days of Summer, The A*Team.. so many more xD

Favorite Song: _Iris_ by The Goo Goo Dolls or _Electric Feel_ by MGMT or a billion others..

Favorite Sport: Baseball (to watch), Capture the Flag (to play) 

Favorite Family Member: 

Favorite Color: Blue

Favorite Food: Panang :E

Occupation: Student

Enjoy Occupation?: Sometimes. xD


What's the orange story? :O


----------



## Philosophicles (Mar 11, 2011)

hahaha first off.... I absolutely LOVE How to train your Dragon! and for the orange story....

Well when I was in first grade coloring used to be the big thing. I rolled into class with my oober big 128 crayon pack and all the other kids had their sets. We'd sit there and color a lot of stuff and we were all exposed to many colors. Naturally the topic of "what's your favorite" color would come up quite often. When it was first asked I was kind of undecided, but I noticed that most people would always say something like blue or green or something. However, not a single person ever picked orange... and it wasn't typically used too much in the pictures we colored. So I felt bad for orange and decided one day that because orange was lonely it would be my favorite color from then on. It's been my favorite color for 17 years now hahaha


----------



## nottie (Mar 2, 2011)

Right?! It's adorable! Dragons are the coolest.

Awh, because it was lonely.. xD That's a cute story. I think orange is just too ba for most to handle. :|


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Personality Type: INTP

Favorite Movie: Don't have any particular favourites

Favorite Song: ditto

Favorite Sport: (Association) Football

Favorite Family Member: I don't have favourites

Favorite Color: Used to be red, now dark green

Favorite Food: Red grapes, seafood, pizza

Occupation: Unemployed and looking for work

Enjoy Occupation?: N/A


----------



## Awakening (Nov 30, 2010)

Personality Type: INXP

Favorite Movie: Kingdom of Heaven

Favorite Song: Leylim Ley

Favorite Sport: ice hockey

Favorite Family Member: myself

Favorite Color: yellow

Favorite Food: lately, crepes

Occupation: reluctantly in high school

Enjoy Occupation?: neverrrrrr



And, welcome.


----------



## LittleHawk (Feb 15, 2011)

Personality Type: INFP ^^

Favorite Movie: Amalie

Favorite Song: Oooh thats tough, right now I'd say Beach House - Zebra

Favorite Sport: to play - badminton

Favorite Family Member: My mother is the bestest

Favorite Color: Green

Favorite Food: Noodles, lots and lots of noodles

Occupation: Support worker

Enjoy Occupation?: Love it


----------



## amon91 (Feb 1, 2011)

Type: ENTJ
Favorite movies: Pirates of Silicon Valley, Toy Story 3, Lord of the Rings (the trilogy), a ton of comedies.
Favorite song: Cee Lo Green - F*CK YOU
Favorite sport: basketball
Favorite family member: brother
Favorite color: blue, dark green
Favorite food: pizza
Occupation: student Enjoy it? Meh

There. Now don't say ENTJs aren't nice. :tongue:


----------



## MJ Gray (Mar 10, 2011)

Personality Type: INFJ

Favorite Movie: Pride and Predjudice (BBC version with Colin Firth)

Favorite Song: depends on my mood. currently listening to Damien Rice

Favorite Sport: Baseball

Favorite Family Member: Treasure the funfair goldfish. The house is all like *STRESS* and he's all chillin and whatnot

Favorite Color: indigo blue

Favorite Food: mexican, heavy on the jalapenos

Occupation: Bartender

Enjoy Occupation?: Surprisingly, yes

adding a new one - Favourite Book: The Great Gatsby​


----------



## Paragon (Mar 15, 2011)

Personality Type: INFP

Favorite Movie: Avatar

Favorite Song: The Hand that Feeds by Nine Inch Nails

Favorite Sport: Swimming, and if you count e-sports as sports, STARCRAFT

Favorite Family Member: My brother

Favorite Color: Blue

Favorite Food: Korean food

Occupation: Student

Enjoy Occupation?: Sometimes

Favorite Book: _Das Kapital_


----------



## DJArendee (Nov 27, 2009)

Personality Type: ISTP

Favorite Movie: Avatar, Children of Men.

Favorite Song: Ulrich Schnauss - Goodbye

Favorite Sport: Gymnastics

Favorite Family Member: my dick

Favorite Color: blue, its pretty chill.

Favorite Food: breastmilk

Occupation: Military

Enjoy Occupation?: Sure


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

Personality Type: ENFP
Favorite Movies: Forgetting Sarah Marshall, 500 Days of Summer, Phantom of the Opera
Favorite Song: I could never, ever choose.
Favorite Sport: Tennis
Favorite Family Member: My maternal grandparents
Favorite Color: Turquoise
Favorite Food: Hummus and celery sticks
Occupation: Student, currently... I'll graduate next year with my bachelors in studio art/graphic design
Enjoy Occupation?: I'm sure I will. : )


----------



## Tootsie (Mar 15, 2011)

Favorite Movie: None really. I have a hard time getting into most movies and it's rarely that I can sit threw one without interuption)

Favorite Song: Waiting on the World to Change by John Mayer

Favorite Sport: none really.

Favorite Family Member: It a secret

Favorite Color: Orange (I can't believe that someone out here actually has this favorite! I have a very personal story as to why it's my favorite.)

Favorite Food: Carmel Frape...Does that count? Mexican and Thai

Occupation: Stay at home mom

Enjoy Occupation?: No. Not at all anymore.


----------



## freyaliesel (Mar 3, 2011)

Personality Type: ESTP

Favorite Movie: Nightmare Before Christmas, The Last Unicorn

Favorite Song: "Flagpole Sittah" by Harvey Danger, and "Jumper" by Third Eye Blind

Favorite Sport: If I have to pick, Hockey.

Favorite Family Member: I have no favorite, but I have a least favorite, which would be my mother

Favorite Color: I vascillate between violet and black

Favorite Food: Sushi~

Occupation: Starbucks Barista

Enjoy Occupation?: It's great, but mostly because my coworkers are -awesome-


I'm going to tack some more stuff on, just because I feel like sharing 


Favorite Animal: Foxes are sooo cute!

Favorite Time-eater: I read and play a -lot- of World of Warcraft

Favorite Drink: Either hard cider, (like Magners) or something sweet and girly like baileys and vodka


----------



## Duck_of_Death (Jan 21, 2011)

Personality Type: ISTP
Favorite Movies: Dr. Strangelove
Favorite Song: Visions of Johanna by Bob Dylan
Favorite Sport: Beer Pong
Favorite Family Member: Egalitarian Love, baby
Favorite Color: Black
Favorite Food: Buffalo Wings. And bleu cheese for dip.
Occupation: Being awesome.
Enjoy Occupation?: Damn straight.


----------



## lumpunzik (Jan 27, 2009)

Personality Type: INTJ (Light I, J, and T)

Favorite Movies: Das Leben Der Anderen, Network, Amelie, Casino Royale, The Bourne Trilogy, Pulp Fiction, Zombieland

Favorite Song (not really possible to answer so here are my favorite bands): Streetlight Manifesto, Boston, Motion City Soundtrack, Ludo, The Hush Sound, Pendulum... the list goes on.

Favorite Sport: Swimming!

Favorite Family Member: Pff.

Favorite Color: Blue, Green in a close second.

Favorite Food: Waffles.

Occupation: Student, Certified lifeguard, and a swimming teacher

Enjoy Occupation?: School's okay, Lifeguarding is fun when you work with cool people (otherwise it's just boring), teaching swim lessons has its moments.


----------



## freyaliesel (Mar 3, 2011)

@Tootsie: What's your orange story?

You can't mention that you have a story, and then leave us hangin'!


----------



## chaeriean (Jan 18, 2011)

Personality Type: isfj.

Favorite Movie: _changeling_, atm.

Favorite Song: right now i'm into a lot of sage francis and, due to another member here, y.k. probably _i hate you_ by y.k is one of my favorites at the moment. 

Favorite Sport: i'm not that much into traditional sports, but i enjoy dance.

Favorite Family Member: out of my relatives i would say my adoptive father. i could not pick a favorite in terms of anyone else. i am quite fond of my wife, though.

Favorite Color: dark brown.

Favorite Food: anything spicy, especially jalapeno peppers. mushrooms are good too.

Occupation: martial arts instructor.

Enjoy Occupation?: very much so. 

Favorite Book: right now i am reading the bible. it is actually exceedingly fascinating. as for my favorite book i could not say, as i read mostly non-fiction. _strange behavior_ by harold klawans is turning out to be one of my favorites.


----------



## Tootsie (Mar 15, 2011)

okay...I'll discribe briefly.

I was in an art class in fall of 2000. I created this beautiful flower painted with water colors on some special silk paper. Well I was struggeling during that time period (like I often do) and the picture was to be of something that discribed our emotion. I only painted an outline and 3 of the petals, each a shade of orange. Light peach, warm orange and bright orange. 

I have no clue as to why I picked orange, still to this day. But the teacher told me the color meaning of it and ever since then it's been my favorite color. I even recently got a tattoo involving my two favorite colors. Orange and then pink.


----------



## Vaan (Dec 19, 2010)

Personality Type: INFJ

Favorite Movie: Saving Private Ryan

Favorite Song: The Curse by Disturbed

Favorite Sport: Hockey (field hockey if its favourite to play), if its to watch then its AFL

Favorite Family Member: My deceased uncle, he makes up alot of who i am today ^^

Favorite Colour: Blue

Favorite Food: Roast Lamb

Occupation: Year 12 Student, soon to be Military

Enjoy Occupation?: so far so good

Favourite Book - Australians on the Western Front or Soldiers without borders, beyond the SAS(R) Ian Mcphedran


----------



## LadyElle (Mar 16, 2011)

Personality Type: INFJ

Favorite Movie: Sin Eater, Fiddler on the Roof
Favorite Song: Crossfire, Dog Days are Over
Favorite Sport: I break a sweat when I write poetry 
Favorite Family Member: my INXJ twin
Favorite Colour: autumn red
Favorite Food: chinese 
Occupation: Pursuing a degree in Business Admin. and English
Enjoy Occupation?: After this many years in school, I should hope so! (;
Favourite Book: East is East (writer colonies exist!)


----------



## Philosophicles (Mar 11, 2011)

Hahaha If you look on the first page I answered the orange story. But on a lighter note thanks for the responses everyone!!! KEEP EM COMIN!!!


Additions-

Favorite Book: Gates of Fire

Favorite Time-eater: Starcraft 2 hands down

Favorite Animal: Lemur (they're just hilarious with their 1 long ass finger)

Favorite Drink: Alcoholic- Mountain Dew and Vodka; Non Alcoholic- Mountain Dew (who woulda guessed right?! lol)


----------



## TheWildOne (Feb 22, 2011)

*Personality Type*: ENFP, baby! :crazy:

*Favorite Movie*: You've Got Mail, The Matrix, Bridges of Madison County, Equilibrium, The Constant Gardener, and about a billion others.

*Favorite Song*: Again, a long list here. These are the ones I have on repeat right now: _Save Tonight_ by Eagle Eye Cherry, _Cry Me a River_ by Michael Bublé, _Wicked Game_ by Chris Isaak, and _The Book of My Life_ by Sting.

*Favorite Sport*: To play, tennis. To watch, baseball.

*Favorite Family Member*: WTF? I don't know, my dog? He's so bubbly and fun, yet loving and protective, he's _always_ there... 

*Favorite Color*: Bright, deep, cherry red.

*Favorite Food*: Thai, Mexican and Italian.

*Occupation*: Corporate drone

*Enjoy Occupation?* Hell no.


_- Added by @freyaliesel -_ 
*Favorite Animal*: The Big Cats, especially tigers and cheetahs. 
*Favorite Time-eater*: Internet forums! :happy:

*Favorite Drink*: Alcoholic --> Vodka Tonic. Non-alcoholic --> Coke.


- _Added by @MJ Evans _-
*Favourite Book*:
Goodness, that changes with the wind! Right now I'd say either _Pride and Prejudice_ or _Emma_, by Jane Austen.

- _Added by me -_
*Favorite Singer/Band/Musician:* Sting, hands down. Love his lyrics, his musical arrangements, his shows, his videos, his interviews, his persona...
*Favorite Emoticon:* All of them! :tongue:

*Favorite Time of the Day:* Twilight. (No vampire jokes allowed.)

*Any Hobbies?* Reading, if that counts.

*A Weakness?* I am a seriously shitty correspondant: always forget to write/call/text/email/poke people back. :sad:

*Facebook: yay or nay?* Yay.

*Twitter: yay or nay?* Nay.

*Blogging: yay or nay?* Used to. Not anymore.


@Philosophicles: This is so much fun I wish I had come up with it first.


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

Personality Type: ISTJ

Favorite Movie: The Lion King, Ninja Assassin, and X-men 3

Favorite Song: Hallelujah- Paramore

Favorite Sport: I like Motocross but if u mean a more tradtional sport then I would say Basketball

Favorite Family Member: I love them all XD

Favorite Color: Green 

Favorite Food: Italian food
Occupation: Student

Enjoy Occupation?: Sometimes

Favorite Singer/Band/Musician: Chester Benington and Synester Gates

Favorite Emoticon: :wink:

Favorite Time of the Day: Dusk

Any Hobbies? Reading, and chilling outside

A Weakness? My dog 
Facebook: yay or nay? Yay.

Twitter: yay or nay? yay

Blogging: yay or nay? eh I had one but dnt use it often

Favorite Animal: Big cats and Wolves
Favorite Time-eater: Internet, reading chillin with my dog

Favorite Drink: Mountain dew


----------



## Philosophicles (Mar 11, 2011)

Hahaha I'm glad you enjoyed my post! I'm still enjoying every time I see a response I get all excited and go read it lol 

But now to business..... 

Favorite Singer/Band/Musician: My favorite band is Def Leppard (but they don't have my favorite song... I just think collectively they have more hits that I like than Guns n' Roses)

Favorite Emoticon: it's not so much an emoticon now but it's.... (-_-')

Favorite Time of the Day: I must admit I prefer the late night as opposed to the day. Something about the darkness intrigues me

Any Hobbies: Um.... um.... um.... video games? 

A weakness? I can sleep through a war

Facebook: yay

Twitter: nay

Blogging: does this count?

And here are a few additions I thought of for the list-


Can you keep a secret if asked to do so: Yes. If someone asks me to I will keep their secrets from anyone even those closest to me

Little Known Fact about You: Damn... I'm not to sure this was the best idea to put down lol... but... although I'm ESTP and genuinely use my masculine side the large majority of the time... a secret about me is that I'm a sucker for the sappy when it comes to a girl that I'm into. I'm probably a little more romantic (even though using that word feels blah lol) than most people and love doing stuff to see people smile. And I also have a great relationship with my Mom (I call her Momma bear) and buy her gifts and talk to her nearly every day.

Being misconception people have about you: People tend to think I'm heartless or cold a lot of the time because I rarely show my emotions outwardly when in fact it's usually the opposite. I also am thought to be an arrogant prick I guess sometimes for the same reason.



Anywho... if you think of more to add please do! I look forward to it!!


----------



## Beyond_B (Feb 2, 2011)

Personality Type: INTP

Favorite Movieay it forward

Favorite Song: Too many to have a favorite

Favorite Sport: Karate

Favorite Family Member:...

Favorite Color: Black,white and grey...

Favorite Food: Not sure changes a lot.

Occupation: Student

Enjoy Occupation?: Sometimes


----------



## Miss Honey (Mar 17, 2011)

Philosophicles said:


> I don't have too many friends on here (just 1 for now to be exact) and I would like to get to know you all a little better. I'll toss down a few questions to help you let people know a little about yourself. I'll go first to break the ice
> 
> Personality Type: ESTP
> 
> ...



Personality Type: INFJ

Favorite Movie: Lord of The Rings, The Count of Monte Cristo:happy:, Casablanca.

Favorite Song: "Separate Ways" Journey

Favorite Sport: Volleyball

Favorite Family Member: My Dad

Favorite Color: I can't decide between green or yellow.

Favorite Food: Cornbread (I know weird right?)

Occupation: College Student right now!

Enjoy Occupation?: :laughing:

Favorite Book: Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince

Favorite Time-eater: T.V. or Reading 

Favorite Animal: A Deer

Favorite Drink: Alcoholic- Wine, I swear I am not trying to be classy! :wink: ; Non Alcoholic- Coffee!

What video games do you like?


----------



## PAdude (Mar 18, 2011)

Personality Type: INXX

Favorite Movie: Donnie Darko, Memento, Inception, Shawshank Redemption, Shutter Island, Unknown, Field of Dreams, several other really good ones.

Favorite Song: Bittersweet Symphony - The Verve

Favorite Sport: American Football/Wiffle Ball

Favorite Family Member: Probably my mom.

Favorite Color: Green 

Favorite Food: Italian Hoagies

Occupation: Student, applying to work as a garbageman this summer.

Enjoy Occupation?: Student, not usually. I think being a garbageman would be a good job for me.

Favorite Singer/Band/Musician: Peter Gabriel era Genesis

Favorite Emoticon: 

Favorite Time of the Day: Depends on what's available to do

Any Hobbies? Playing Madden online, creating my trading card game, Camping and hiking.

A Weakness? Generally skeptical but apparently vulnerable to those who put on a good facade at first (got involved with an emotionally abusive GF, thank God I left)

Facebook: yay or nay? Yay.

Twitter: yay or nay? yay

Blogging: yay or nay? Nay but I may start one after my card game is finished and I need to move on to a new time consuming hobby.

Favorite Animal: Dogs

Favorite Time-eater: Working on my card game, Minesweeper (My records are 4, 34, and 104), researching psychology online.

Favorite Drink: Soda, it's too damn good

Can you keep a secret if asked to do so: Yes.

Little Known Fact about You: I'd say that few people know any more than the tip of the iceberg when it comes to me.

Being misconception people have about you: People think I'm extremely aloof which is true to an extent, but I think I often flaunt it as a defense mechanism when a situation bores me or if I'm surrounded by people I don't mind but who aren't necessarily friends.


----------



## Philosophicles (Mar 11, 2011)

Directed @ Miss Honey

Well let's see... 

Books that I like: Harry Potter Series, Gates of Fire, One Bullet Away, And then there were none

Video Games: wow I don't think I could really classify any one type of game that I play. I love playing all types of video games from online addicting games to rpgs and first person shooters. But if I had to put down 1 game that was my favorite of all time... it would definitely be "Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time". I love the entire Zelda series. 

And funny thing... when I read your post and saw your favorite, I was listening to it just as that moment occurred lol. Journey's a great band.

Keep the posts coming everybody!!


----------



## Miss Honey (Mar 17, 2011)

Philosophicles said:


> Directed @ Miss Honey
> 
> Well let's see...
> 
> ...


I forgot about _And Then There Were None_. Great mystery book! 
No way, Journey is great! I like Def Leppard too. And I can not go running without listening to "Welcome To The Jungle" every time.

I liked your Orange story by the way. When I was little my favorite color was Yellow, no one liked Yellow, it was always baby blue haha

Zelda sounds like a fun one. I always _loved_ video games but felt wrong liking them because I was a girl. I creep people out with how well I can play Guitar Hero, so that is a favorite.


----------



## Miss Honey (Mar 17, 2011)

I will keep this going:

Something about me: I am extremely athletic, but a lot of people don't know that I am not competitive _at all_ and that I am not an extrovert. I am pretty sure everyone I know thinks I am an extrovert and they would never even _guess_ I would be on a website like this. 

Age?
Favorite Actress?
Favorite Actor?
Elvis or The Beatles?
Guitar or Piano?
Religion you were raised as?

P.S: Friend me if you want to you guys, I am still bad at this whole forum thing! :blushed:


----------



## Philosophicles (Mar 11, 2011)

First off... I will friend you after I reply to this post lol

Age: 23
Favorite Actress: Kate Beckinsale
Favorite Actor: Anthony Hopkins
Elvis or The Beatles: ehh neither. I'm like the 1 person who doesn't care for either of them
Guitar or Piano: Definitely Piano
Religion: Christian


----------



## nottie (Mar 2, 2011)

Miss Honey, I love that character! C: Matilda was such a cute movie. And guys are always really surprised to find out I'm a total dork for videogames, too. xD

Favorite Singer/Band/Musician: The Midnight Beast!

Favorite Emoticon: ;D

Favorite Time of the Day: Night

Any Hobbies? Photography

A Weakness? Easily distracted : (

Facebook: Yep.

Twitter: Nope.

Blogging: Nope. Not against them, but I don't have anything I'd need to say. 

Favorite Animal: Dogs C:

Favorite Time-eater: The internet.

Favorite Drink: Milk

Can you keep a secret if asked to do so: Yes

Little Known Fact about You: I doubt most in real life would know I'm an Extrovert.

Being misconception people have about you: I'm quiet and serious.

Books that I like: The Pillars of the Earth, Harry Potter, Everlost, tons more..

Video Games: Dragon Age

Age: :X

Favorite Actress: Carey Mulligan

Favorite Actor: Joseph Gorden-Levitt

Elvis or The Beatles: I also don't much like either. I guess Elvis, if I had to choose.. just for his dancing. Or maybe Beatles covers.

Guitar or Piano: Piano, all the way.

Religion I was raised as: Jewish / Christian IDK 

New Questions:
-Something that makes you instantly happy 
-Favorite season
-Favorite weather


----------



## TheWildOne (Feb 22, 2011)

Ooh, look at you naughty, naughty kids! I turn my back on you for a wee widdle time and you all go wild with the cross-interviewing. Bad kids, bad kids!

Annnyway, here's my update:

- *Can you keep a secret if asked to do so?* Yes! But you have to be _very_ specific. Otherwise it might slip out. :tongue:

- *Little Known Fact about You*: English is my second language, and I learned it all by myself. Mostly.

- *Big misconception people have about you*: People who don't know me well think I'm a rather private person. Ha!

- *Books that I like*: Oh dear, so many! I have a weakness for fiction, especially Jane Austen novels, Young Adult books, and Historical Thrillers. I really like books by Laurie Halse Anderson, for example.

- *Video Games*: My brothers have hoarded the VG junkie tag, you know. But I used to be big on anything Sega when it first came out.

- *Age*: *looks answer above* There really isn't hiding it after that, is there? I'm 26.

- *Favorite Actress*: Impossible to say. I really like Sandra Bullock, Laura Linney, and Meryl Streep. Oh, and Susan Sarandon!

- *Favorite Actor*: Keanu Reeves for looks, Robert De Niro for talent.

- *Elvis or The Beatles*: Darn, I can't choose! Let me flip a coin. *flips it* The Beatles! Who knew?

- *Guitar or Piano*: Piano, unless this guy is around => 




 

- *Religion I was raised as*: Christian.

- *Something that makes you instantly happy:* Ice Cream!

- *Favorite season*: The one we're in when I'm asked.

- *Favorite weather*: Sunny with a cool breeze.



An extra question:

- *Favorite Director/Producer/Screenwriter*: Cameron Crowe.


----------



## Philosophicles (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh geez... updates updates updates yet again :-D

Something that makes me instantly happy: Animals. No matter how shitty or how good of a day you're having... they're always right there chipper as ever and happy to see you. I love all animals to death.

Favorite Season: Winter by far. I much prefer getting warm over trying to cool off... not to mention how much more beauty there is (in my opinion) when everything is blanketed in snow.

Favorite Weather: I love what most people would call doom and gloom. I love complete overcast with rain and thunderstorms. There's just something peaceful about it to me and sometimes I like to go stand outside when it happens and just admire it. (I know these types of things aren't really typical for my personality type but hey... I'm an individual and don't completely conform to a type. It conforms to me)

Favorite Director/Producer/Screenwriter: Um... that one guy that made that really good film that I like... uh... yea...


A few additions as well :-D

What's more important to you in other people: intelligence or emotion?

If you could change something about yourself physically would you? How about emotionally or mentally?

And the last most important question: Pickles?


----------



## Totobean (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm bored, so I figured I might as well participate here:

MBTI type: INTJ

Enneagram: Type 5

Age: 16

Ethnicity: Half Cuban - Half Irish

Religion raised as: Catholic

Current religion: practical naturalist (atheist who recognizes the need for a first-mover and thinks it may be some divine being)

Preferred pet: cat, snake, or bird.

Current pet: Cat and dog

Favorite actor/actress: It's a toss up between Neil Patrick Harris and Dominic Monaghan

Favorite school subject: Ethics/Philosophy

First item on bucket list: Publish a book

Plan to go to college for: Psychology or Psychiatry

Favorite music: It varies. The only music I'm never in the mood for is country.

Common misconception about me: That I'm quiet in social situations because I don't feel welcomed or been subjected to enough social rituals involving touching people so they must inflict them on me D:

Little know fact about me: I actually have friends.

Favorite video game: For story purposes, Dragon Age. For fun killing, Assassin's Creed. For more general fun, Halo: Reach.

Favorite board game: Risk, Stratego, and Monopoly. In that order


Nothing else comes to mind :tongue:


----------



## Arbite (Dec 26, 2010)

Personality Type: INTP

Favorite Movie: Moon

Favorite Song: Changes all the time, currently Carion by Parkway Drive

Favorite Sport: None

Favorite Family Member: NFI

Favorite Color: Red

Favorite Food: Many

Occupation: Student

Enjoy Occupation?: Sometimes.


----------



## Yourlovelyquinn (Mar 20, 2011)

Personality type: INFP

Favorite Movies: Donnie Darko, Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind, Wristcutters: A Love Story, Lost In Translation, Harvey. 

Favorite Songs: Diablo Swing Orchestra- Heroines, Morrissey - Jack the Ripper, Blind Guardian - Valhalla

Favorite Sport: Bowling

Favorite Color: Purple

Favorite Food: Sushi, also adventurous with trying new things. 

Occupation: Child Care

Enjoy Occupation? Heck yes!

Video Games: Fable series, Bomberman, Assassin's Creed, and a bunch of others. 

:laughing:


----------



## 3053 (Oct 14, 2009)

Personality Type: INFP

Favorite Movie: Fight Club/The Machinist/Donnie Dark; any mind fucker really

Favorite Song: I have a lot but my favourite bands are Muse and The Knife

Favorite Sport: Partying

Favorite Family Member: None of them! Lol maybe my mother

Favorite Color: RED!

Favorite Food: Chocolate

Occupation: Student

Enjoy Occupation?: Fuck my life


Nice meeting you!


----------



## Elsewhere1 (Mar 22, 2011)

ESTJ

The Blind Side, The Notebook and The Illusionist

There are several songs that I absolutely adore.

Favorite sport to watch: Football 

Favorite Sport to Play: Basketball

NA

Green

Anything with Chicken that doesn't contain pork.

Account Specialist

Yes


----------



## narwhalcupcake (Jan 26, 2013)

Personality Type: INFP

Favorite Movie: Wreck-It Ralph  (it's like my ultimate dream land!! )

Favorite Song: Well, I have two. Last Night On Earth- Green Day ~ I Don't Love You- My Chemical Romance... One more? Hello Goodbye- Beatles 

Favorite Sport: Hmmm. Water Polo... *crickets* jkjk XD volleyball!

Favorite Family Member: *gasps*

Favorite Color: I promise I'm not copying The Umbraic Light- mine really is cyan...

Favorite Food: Cereal. SUGAR cereal... (lol i'm so boring)

Occupation: Student 

Enjoy Occupation?: ehhhh 

I feel as though I was extremely boring and rude in this post... it needs more smilies, doesn't it? Okay, here :happy: roud: :wink:    please know that that is how I feel IRL :kitteh:
​


----------



## QrivaN (Aug 3, 2012)

Personality Type: INTJ (I would put my Enneagram and Socionics, but I'm not entirely sure about those yet)

Favorite Movie: Um...maybe...I honestly don't have one...

Favorite Song: Not sure if it counts, but I can't help but listen to this over and over, for some reason:




 
Favorite Sport: To play -> Basketball. To watch -> None. Sports are boring to watch to me.

Favorite Family Member: Wouldn't be able to pick one.

Favorite Color: Either silver or turquoise. 

Favorite Food: Ice Cream? TBH, I just enjoy any food that is meant to be kept cold.

Occupation: Student.

Enjoy Occupation?: Nope.

​


----------

